# Fat Gripz or Iron Bull Grips



## Leonieawb (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,

I don't know much about the gym world or muscle building but have done some research and want to get my boyfriend some grips for Valentine's Day.

So the choice is between fat gripz and iron bull grips. Or are there better ones out there?

Im hoping he will like the non romantic but very thoughtful gesture 

Let me know what you think!


----------

